# Nintendo Direct 12/18 6AM PT



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2013)

Talking about upcoming WiiU and 3DS games coming in spring.







Source


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 17, 2013)

If only Smash Bros was announced for a Spring date. T_T


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 17, 2013)

Metroid pretty please...


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 17, 2013)

Meh... Will remain unhyped until otherwise.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2013)

We'll be seeing more tropical freeze


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe the european one will announce SMT IV? One can only hope..


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 17, 2013)

there should be so info about pokemon Bank and pokemon transporter

maybe we will get some dates for some titles


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed Cranky Kong re-confirmed for DK:TF


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 17, 2013)

I really hope they announce a new fighter for Smash bros...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2013)

Nintendo Direct? For the Wii U? Pfft, more like Nintendo Die-Wrecked!

Haw haw, take that, Nintendo fans. Now give me your lunch money before we give you another round of swirlies!

Sincerely,
The Xjocks


----------



## VMM (Dec 17, 2013)

It will probably talk about all the games we know that will be going out in 2014.
But there are two things that could make this direct one of the best directs ever.
New info about Ace Attorney vs Professor Layton and comfirmation about Dragon Quest 7 been localized.


----------



## GHANMI (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo Direct? For the Wii U? Pfft, more like Nintendo Die-Wrecked!


 

You could have used this one. It never gets old...
Nintendo: Doomed since 1991.








VMM said:


> But there are two things that could make this direct one of the best directs ever.
> New info about Ace Attorney vs Professor Layton and comfirmation about *Dragon Quest 7 been localized*.


 

This.
Dragon Quest X is a lost cause at this point... but who knows. They're maybe keeping quiet about it since Nintendo is publishing. Like when Level-5 refused to confirm AAxPL for localization until that ND.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo Direct? For the Wii U? Pfft, more like Nintendo Die-Wrecked!
> 
> Haw haw, take that, Nintendo fans. Now give me your lunch money before we give you another round of swirlies!
> 
> ...


 

Man that cracked me up... Bravo.

Maybe they will talk about one or two new games... fingers crossed. But i hope to get an ETA for Bayonetta 2


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo Direct? For the Wii U? Pfft, more like Nintendo Die-Wrecked!
> 
> Haw haw, take that, Nintendo fans. Now give me your lunch money before we give you another round of swirlies!
> 
> ...








You don't scare us.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 17, 2013)

Let's hope they have something worthwhile to mention. All they ever have on these shows are the games they've made. And, even though they are awesome, I would hope that they show games others have made: that would be really awesome.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 17, 2013)

I doubt there's anything worth mentioning, no Smash Bros and everything else great is already released or will be released before Spring.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to see more from X


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I want to see more from X


 

This. 

Moreover, Fire Emblem x SMT pl0x.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 17, 2013)

Want:
- Smash bros release date confirmed + New character announced
- Mario kart 8 release date confirmed
- More X info, including a full gameplay trailer.
- A new game announced that has multiplayer online that actually looks good

Expect:
- Excuses.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You don't scare us.


 
Dear ShadowSoldier:
"us" is used when is more than one person, unless you are referring to that character of the gif too.

the only things I want to know is about Bayonetta 2 and Mario kart 8 date and new Metroid announce.
a little clarification about 3DS digital games and NNID linking would be helpful too.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd like to know about new games rather than ones we know of already (except maybe X). The lineup needs to improve, and the more titles they mention the more people may get interested in purchasing a Wii U, and if more people buy a Wii U, then 3rd-party developers may trickle back in.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Dec 17, 2013)

Cranky Kong for Smash, it has to be it.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 17, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> I'd like to know about new games rather than ones we know of already (except maybe X). The lineup needs to improve, and the more titles they mention the more people may get interested in purchasing a Wii U, and if more people buy a Wii U, then 3rd-party developers may trickle back in.


 
While I agree with you, I'd like to add something more to it: more game releases coming sooner than later. We know a ton of games coming to the console, but they're often a year or even more in the future. Doesn't help much now if all the new games are also in the distant future..


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to hear some new info if retro studios is doing the next you know what.


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 17, 2013)

deleted


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2013)

#Inb43DSannouncementsnoonecaresabout

Anyways, here's to hoping we get something that hasn't been announced.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 17, 2013)

Well...since I'm home, I might as well watch it (it's at 3PM in the afternoon in my timezone). But I doubt there'll be anything interesting. Something in the area of 3rd party titles, as aside from ubisoft, it's pretty grim...


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 17, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> Cranky Kong for Smash, it has to be it.


 
Oh my god... you´re right!, they will, somehow, put that Fucking kong on the game.....


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just gonna be them announcing one new character for Smash Bros. Dillon, the armadillo.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking forward to this one.

Previous ND said info on previous announced titles so I didn't expect much. In this one they will talk about titles coming before spring and perhaps a sneak peak at titles coming further into the year like past ND's.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 17, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing more on 3DS Yoshi & Kirby myself, though both are unlikely....
MK8 & DKC already looking great, more on both will do me nicely! But are these the Only two Wii U titles out early next year? Bit of a giraffe innit.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> Dear ShadowSoldier:
> "us" is used when is more than one person, unless you are referring to that character of the gif too.
> 
> the only things I want to know is about Bayonetta 2 and Mario kart 8 date and new Metroid announce.
> a little clarification about 3DS digital games and NNID linking would be helpful too.



So 4.5 million people = 1 person...

that mean that the PS4 and Xbox One has no users? :3


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 17, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> Dear ShadowSoldier:
> "us" is used when is more than one person, unless you are referring to that character of the gif too.
> 
> the only things I want to know is about Bayonetta 2 and Mario kart 8 date and new Metroid announce.
> a little clarification about 3DS digital games and NNID linking would be helpful too.


 

According to this video: 



Spoiler








3DS digital games are linked with the NNID. I'm sure you'll notice that this video is made by one of the GBATemp members.

//offtopic


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> Just gonna be them announcing one new character for Smash Bros. Dillon, the armadillo.


I rather him, along with Sakura Samurai, be Assist Trophies.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 18, 2013)

insidexdeath said:


> According to this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, I read that thread. but he didn't tested linking his NNID with another 3DS after unlinking it to see if you can really transfer your purchases to other console in case of a theft/accident, it was always the same 3DS, so the same console ID. is still useful to know that you can perform a system reset and restore your purchases linking again your NNID.



ShadowSoldier said:


> So 4.5 million people = 1 person...
> 
> that mean that the PS4 and Xbox One has no users? :3


I was referring to the fact that you are the only one scared of Gahars jokes. but if I need to explain it like that then isn't funny anymore.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> *snip*
> I was referring to the fact that you are the only one scared of Gahars jokes. but if I need to explain it like that then isn't funny anymore.


 
Scared...? Of Gahars? Are you fucking kidding me? That dude is, well, some guy somewhere doing something...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Scared...? Of Gahars? Are you fucking kidding me? That dude is, well, some guy somewhere doing something...


pretty stupid to be scared of a troll anyway


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Scared...? Of Gahars? Are you fucking kidding me? That dude is, well, some guy somewhere doing something...


 

He's like a viral ad or music video on YouTube, if we don't pay any attention to, it'll go away. But yeah, here's to hoping that this Nintendo Direct will be interesting


----------



## Mike19 (Dec 18, 2013)

For all that is holy, we need more X info! It seriously is killing me not even having a vague release date!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> I was referring to the fact that you are the only one scared of Gahars jokes.



Um.. what? Speak english or be quiet


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2013)

Amazing already. lol

Chibi Robo SSB?


----------



## Mike19 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hyrule Warriors 
Never thought of that!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2013)

Just make Sonic a first party ip already.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's quite some rehashes.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 18, 2013)

NES Romhack Collection!


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rosalina SSB4! Woo


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Rosalina SSB4! Woo


I liked that the Luma could break away from her and become a second character. Just imagine the combos D:

And damn, Mario Kart 8 looks fantastic! 

#TeamRosalina


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2013)

So much Rosalina.

Too bad there's no Double Dash mode, tho.

Also, DAT trolling with Kirby.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2013)

dr luigi LOL!


----------



## logon (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone else think that next year will be year of rosalina?
I dont want it to be but it seems possible now


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2013)

MK8 for me saved that ND from bieing shite....   STFU with old games ffs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> dr luigi LOL!



I just want that Luigi club nintendo figurine more than anything.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 18, 2013)

>.< that smash trailer. I saw a galaxy: Mario Galaxy ??, then I saw kirby: New WiiU Kirby game ??, then rainbow road: Kirby in Mario kart 8 ?? Now I want a SSB kart game :T


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2013)

mk8 looks absolutely fucking amazing both gameplay and visuals


----------



## Firoy (Dec 18, 2013)

KuRensan said:


> >.< that smash trailer. I saw a galaxy: Mario Galaxy ??, then I saw kirby: New WiiU Kirby game ??, then rainbow road: Kirby in Mario kart 8 ?? Now I want a SSB kart game :T


 

Yeah i want to play with Toon Link


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

Apparently the NES remixs and Dr. Luigi will cost 15 dollars each.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Scared...? Of Gahars? Are you fucking kidding me? That dude is, well, some guy somewhere doing something...


 


Bladexdsl said:


> pretty stupid to be scared of a troll anyway


 


the_randomizer said:


> He's like a viral ad or music video on YouTube, if we don't pay any attention to, it'll go away. But yeah, here's to hoping that this Nintendo Direct will be interesting


 
Not liking everything Nintendo does and not ignoring the Wii U's poor sales makes me a troll now?

I love the smell of smashed sphincters in the morning.

Anyway, Hyrule Warriors is the most... interesting announcement here. When people were asking for more third party support, I don't think this is what they had in mind. Will Tecmo games mean mo' customers?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

FYI, if you want the Luigi statue, save up. It's 1500 coins.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2013)

Meh

Needed more X.


----------



## ResleyZ (Dec 18, 2013)

The beginning of the SSB trailer made me hope there would be a Kirby Air Ride 2. Kirby riding his star, actual Kirby Air Ride music, slow zoom on the track. Did they really had to do all that just to introduce Rosalina..?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

Is there a YT video link?


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there a YT video link?


 
I don't see the full direct on youtube, but you can find various trailers on there, or you can watch the full presentation on Nintendo's site.
http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/12-18-2013/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there a YT video link?


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 18, 2013)

I called it, cranky kong reconfirmed


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I don't see the full direct on youtube, but you can find various trailers on there, or you can watch the full presentation on Nintendo's site.
> http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/12-18-2013/


 

Just got ninja'd


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Just got ninja'd


 
I blame the communists.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I blame the communists.


 

Now I can watch the entire direct, and yes, Mario Kart 8 looks effing awesome


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 18, 2013)

My high-light of the European Nintendo Direct.
This game is launching March 28th 2014 in Europe.
America still have no release date though.

Day 1 purchase. Looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I rather him, along with Sakura Samurai, be Assist Trophies.


 

Sakurai Samurai would be better.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2013)

Just for fun, I counted all the times Iwata said "let's take a look" (five). I know he's there to present the stuff, but still...it's the same fucking sentence the whole time. I mean...he WANTS us to make a drinking game of it, right? 

On-topic, I have to say that the introduction didn't keep up (wtf...is that a Zelda MMO??? ). After that, it was just more of the same.

Kirby triple something...yeah, it's return to dreamland. Which is basically the same as pretty much all Kirby games.
Bravely default could be fun for RPG lovers, but I'm not one of them.
Pokémon...yeah, have fun on that.
Robo...chippy...whatever. The concept of drawing stuff in from the real world certainly is innovative, but I doubt it will appeal anywhere outside Japan.
Yeeey, Tropical Freeze. And an announcement I already knew (and didn't care that much about). At least it has a release date now (February 2014).
Sports club. Since there's a 24 hour trial, I may check it out. But I don't care about golf, so I probably get tired of it even BEFORE that time.
Dr. Luigi... honestly: this is the sort of game that not only needs to be on both the wiiu and 3DS but needs cross compatible play as well. So why the hell isn't this coming to the 3DS in the first place?
Yoshi's new island 2. Looks nice, don't care for it. I'm wondering if they dropped the style of the game, or is this in addition to that Yarn Yoshi game? And if the latter...are they trying to milk Yoshi as much as Mario and Luigi now? (if so: wake me when they get to Tetris attack).
Sonic lost worlds DLC...more freakin' Yoshi's island! I've got to admit this sparked my interest. Especially when hearing it was free (if you have lost worlds).
Donkey kong with Zelda? reversed SMB? Erm...yeah. Honestly...if you're a nintendo fan, you're already drowning in remakes, sequels, homages and tributes. Oh, and DLC (see previous). Is there anyone really waiting for this?
Mario Kart 8...no wait. It's Rosalina getting in her...just get in your kart already. Why is she starting to beat up people? Oh...it's about smash bros. Yeey, I guess?
Mario Kart 8 (for real). Not bad. Even nice. Very nice, even. Too bad it's not ready yet. But hey...it's getting there.


All in all...it's pretty much they've talked about. Still...I'm left wondering if there is an "adult direct" coming anytime soon. Games like X or Bayonetta 2 deserve at least some mentioning, but the way Iwata talks I think he expects the average viewer age to be in single digits (and truth be told: it probably is).


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 18, 2013)

- The new kirby game looks much better than the last few kirbys that have been released, i like typical kirby games with no gimmicks.
- Rosalina's smash attacks look like a cross between ice climbers and how carl clover plays in blazblue (which is awesome)
- Mario Kart 8 airport map looks fantastic but i was always going to enjoy that game (Cmon, its mario kart!)
- I like the options of characters in the new DK game. 
- Hyrule warriors.... LOVE IT! I have loved playing DW/WO games for years and ill never get tired of them, adding zelda characters and bosses to it? Brilliant!


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Not liking everything Nintendo does and not ignoring the Wii U's poor sales makes me a troll now?
> 
> I love the smell of smashed sphincters in the morning.
> 
> Anyway, Hyrule Warriors is the most... interesting announcement here. When people were asking for more third party support, I don't think this is what they had in mind. Will Tecmo games mean mo' customers?


 
It doesn't matter what you like or don't like; you still exhibit troll behaviour. Which there's nothing wrong with; we troll Microsoft about how lame they are. Lately, though, it's become the style to troll Nintendo about what they're doing/not doing.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> It doesn't matter what you like or don't like; you still exhibit troll behaviour. Which there's nothing wrong with; we troll Microsoft about how lame they are. Lately, though, it's become the style to troll Nintendo about what they're doing/not doing.


 

Criticism and blunt honesty is "trolling" now?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2013)

Singling out Nintendo as the only company who's doing everything wrong, while people are blindly defending Microsoft or Sony as ones who never make mistakes; that right there is what those who are criticizing Nintendo are doing. Hate to break it to ya, but no company is perfect or free from any mistakes, not even the alleged godlike Sony. So goes the Japanese proverb, "even monkeys fall from trees".  Criticizing Nintendo is the new popular thing to do nowadays.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Singling out Nintendo as the only company who's doing everything wrong, while people are blindly defending Microsoft or Sony as ones who never make mistakes; that right there is what those who are criticizing Nintendo are doing. Hate to break it to ya, but no company is perfect or free from any mistakes, not even the alleged godlike Sony. So goes the Japanese proverb, "even monkeys fall from trees". Criticizing Nintendo is the new popular thing to do nowadays.


 
This is what is called "Selective Obliviousness."

I mean, honestly, are you so blinded by your victim complex that you're just flat out ignoring anything but Nintendo criticism? Everything and everybody gets criticized. Microsoft's still getting shit on for the Xbox One, the PS4 gets mocked for its lackluster lineup (It's a common punchline) and people pounced on the hardware failures at launch, but it's only poor, innocent Nintendo that gets criticized persecuted? Really now?

Criticism isn't some conspiracy meant to besmirch your glorious Nintendo; criticism is nothing more than constructive feedback, and nobody is above it. Nintendo is a company just like any other, and that means it makes mistakes and missteps. Sticking your head in the sand and pretending everything is perfect isn't going to make the problems disappear. If you can't handle criticism, process it, and build upon it, you are damning yourself to failure.

People don't criticize Nintendo because they want it to fail (I certainly don't criticize Nintendo because I want it to fail). People criticize Nintendo because they want it to improve.

At no point have people even insinuated that Sony and Microsoft are perfect. If you want to argue, that's fine, but argue with people, not strawmen.

TL;DR: A criticism of a company is not an attack on that company, and it is not an attack on you. If you can't handle that, grow up.


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Singling out Nintendo as the only company who's doing everything wrong, while people are blindly defending Microsoft or Sony as ones who never make mistakes; that right there is what those who are criticizing Nintendo are doing. Hate to break it to ya, but no company is perfect or free from any mistakes, not even the alleged godlike Sony. So goes the Japanese proverb, "even monkeys fall from trees". Criticizing Nintendo is the new popular thing to do nowadays.


 

I'm pretty sure Gahars "attacks" more than just Nintendo... 

OT: I'm indifferent to most things, and will care more when release dates draw closer.


----------



## Dork (Dec 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Hyrule Warriors is the most... interesting announcement here.


Just admit that was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 18, 2013)

Meh.

Link transplanted into a game I played a few times ages ago and never intend to play again? Big whoop.





That one where he's in Donkey Kong looks interesting, though...


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Criticism and blunt honesty is "trolling" now?


 
Yes. Nobody wants blunt information on the 'Net; you are only supposed to hint at it. And if they don't understand it, then they must be somewhat stupid.

Hint: understand this; you've obviously got a sharp mind. And I respect that.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 19, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Meh.
> 
> Link transplanted into a game I played a few times ages ago and never intend to play again? Big whoop.


 


"Big whoop" to you, but what about the kids who're just entering the age bracket for something like that?

Just because something is not, subjectively from your point of view, new and interesting, does not mean it isn't to everyone.


----------



## a9cito (Dec 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Just for fun, I counted all the times Iwata said "let's take a look" (five). I know he's there to present the stuff, but still...it's the same fucking sentence the whole time. I mean...he WANTS us to make a drinking game of it, right? .


 
Well english is not his natural languaje.... what about you learn japanese or another languaje, you will use the sentence that makes you feel most comfortable, if you try to find another synonym for the sentence, you will lost fluency and every one will say your japanese or english sucks.

But maybe Iwata must make nintendo direct in japanese for yours ears sake, and then you can criticize his grammar.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 19, 2013)

God. what have they done to Zelda/Link. And that music. Bah.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2013)

techmo are out to destroy zelda they've already raped metroid now it's zeldas turn!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> God. what have they done to Zelda/Link. And that music. Bah.


Spin off.





Bladexdsl said:


> techmo are out to destroy zelda they've already raped metroid now it's zeldas turn!


That was Team Ninja.

Also Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze is 1080p apparently.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> dr luigi LOL!


 

More like Nurse Luigi


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2013)

a9cito said:


> Well english is not his natural languaje.... what about you learn japanese or another languaje, you will use the sentence that makes you feel most comfortable, if you try to find another synonym for the sentence, you will lost fluency and every one will say your japanese or english sucks.
> 
> But maybe Iwata must make nintendo direct in japanese for yours ears sake, and then you can criticize his grammar.


Erm...my native language is Dutch. Aside that, I'm fluent in English and French. And while I'm not exactly learning Japanese, my karate class uses exclusive Japanse terms for everything. In any case, I can safely say that learning synonyms and other ways to express yourself actually increases your fluency in the language. And not by a tiny margin.

But I certainly agree with your suggestion: I'd prefer him to speak Japanese every day of the week and twice on Sunday. Not because I would understand it (that's why subtitles exist), but because I'm sure he'll be more spontaneous and enthusiast then. I'm sure he absolutely loves and adores the games his company is making...but it doesn't show. And it doesn't show because he's busy trying to correctly read the autocue. That he created with at least one professional translator before the direct.

Did you know that in communication, only 7% is about the words you actually use? The far majority is transmitted by body language and intonation of voice. And that, my friend, is HARD when speaking a foreign language. I don't blame him for not being able to pull it off. And to a degree, I respect him for trying. I just don't see the added value. At E3, they had translators with them. After an initial "herro eve'yone", they switched to Japanese. And it showed in their presentation (far better).


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was mind blown at the Kirby-Rainbow Road-Mario Kart-Rosalina's star-Rosalina-Smash part of the video. Literally, a bunch of unexpected turn of events 

And yes, that Zelda Warriors game has the visuals of a GameCube game, and the music also made me feel disappointed, but not that much... only the music not that much.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Spin off.
> That was Team Ninja.
> 
> .


which is owned by techmo!


----------



## Mario92 (Dec 19, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> God. what have they done to Zelda/Link. And that music. Bah.


 
I guess people have forgotteng Link's Crossbow Training for Wii. I'm actually excited about that. 

I accidently watched US direct first which didn't have info about free game and Layton vs Wright.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow all those new titles are pretty embarrassing.

A Dynasty Warriors/Zelda crossover that seems to miss a huge part of Dynasty Warriors (having a bagillion playable characters), a cheap minigame collection based on NES games, and a Dr. Mario game with Luigi stapled on because muh year of luigi.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wow all those new titles are pretty embarrassing.
> 
> A Dynasty Warriors/Zelda crossover that seems to miss a huge part of Dynasty Warriors (having a bagillion playable characters), a cheap minigame collection based on NES games, and a Dr. Mario game with Luigi stapled on because muh year of luigi.



Christ that is weird. I was just on Kotaku reading all the dumb comments on there, and then I read your post and it basically said the exact same thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Christ that is weird. I was just on Kotaku reading all the dumb comments on there, and then I read your post and it basically said the exact same thing.


 

What's so dumb about it? I'm a pretty avid fan of Dynasty Warriors despite it being pure shlock and one of the appeals of the game was having like 50 playable characters. What can you have here? Link? And ummm... Link? Zelda is not really known for its expansive universe, especially put next to Romance of the Three Kingdoms.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What's so dumb about it?


 

It doesn't give Nintendo a free pass, duh.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What's so dumb about it? I'm a pretty avid fan of Dynasty Warriors despite it being pure shlock and one of the appeals of the game was having like 50 playable characters. What can you have here? Link? And ummm... Link? Zelda is not really known for its expansive universe, especially put next to Romance of the Three Kingdoms.


You really don't know if it's just link. It's a WIP.

For all we know this is just a side mission thing or whatever tacked onto the main game. Or it'll have all the characters.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You really don't know if it's just link. It's a WIP.
> 
> For all we know this is just a side mission thing or whatever tacked onto the main game. Or it'll have all the characters.


 

Who else can we play as? Zelda? Shiek? Ganondorf?

You'd be stretching to get 10 characters, compare that to the, what, 48 characters in Dynasty Warriors?


----------



## Arras (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What's so dumb about it? I'm a pretty avid fan of Dynasty Warriors despite it being pure shlock and one of the appeals of the game was having like 50 playable characters. What can you have here? Link? And ummm... Link? Zelda is not really known for its expansive universe, especially put next to Romance of the Three Kingdoms.


At the very least you can have a whole bunch of weapons though. It's not like there's any lack of those in the Zelda games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Who else can we play as? Zelda? Shiek? Ganondorf?
> 
> You'd be stretching to get 10 characters, compare that to the, what, 48 characters in Dynasty Warriors?



We really don't know. Like I said, this could be a side thing tacked onto a main DW game. Or even have the DW characters playable. All we saw was a quick WIP. Hell just looking at it you can tell that it's still in the very very VERY early stages of development.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> We really don't know. Like I said, this could be a side thing tacked onto a main DW game. Or even have the DW characters playable. All we saw was a quick WIP. Hell just looking at it you can tell that it's still in the very very VERY early stages of development.


 

Well Dynasty Warriors: Gundam and One Piece Pirate Warriors have their own rosters so I don't see this as a "tack-on".


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 19, 2013)

The Zelda "lore" (lol) has a giant war in it that was only mentioned in backstories of the main games. I know this isn't to be taken as canon or part of the main series at all, but it could use that. Maybe generic Hyrulean soldiers or just completely new characters with or without characteristics of the usual DW characters.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Who else can we play as? Zelda? Shiek? Ganondorf?
> 
> You'd be stretching to get 10 characters, compare that to the, what, 48 characters in Dynasty Warriors?



Or Warriors orochi 3. Less "official" in terms of history but much MUCH more fun and best of all? It boasts 132 character!

I would actually be ok with a lowish roster if you fight actual bosses with the movesets they had in the games. Besides, Im betting we have multipal links from different games, i could probably name about 20 other characters they could include. Also, imagine if they made Tingle one of the playable characters?


----------



## Agent_Moler (Dec 19, 2013)

I really wish we had some firm release dates...I just got my Wii U today and I had a great time playing mario but then I check the eshop and see there's barely any games there. Not looking to be a promising 3 or 4 months for Wii U owners.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 19, 2013)

Hanafuda said:


> "Big whoop" to you, but what about the kids who're just entering the age bracket for something like that?
> 
> Just because something is not, subjectively from your point of view, new and interesting, does not mean it isn't to everyone.



I don't care what they like, I care what I like.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

Agent_Moler said:


> I really wish we had some firm release dates...I just got my Wii U today and I had a great time playing mario but then I check the eshop and see there's barely any games there. Not looking to be a promising 3 or 4 months for Wii U owners.


Yes it is. There are a bunch of games coming out. Not to mention there are a ton on the eShop.

Try some of the lesser big name titles. Tank Tank Tank for example. Or one of the many indie games. For example, these games are on sale on the eShop:

Toki Tori: $1.99 (was $3.99)
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures: ($19.99 was $39.99)
TNT Racers: $4.99 (was $7.99)
Gianna Sisters - Twisted Dreams: $11.99 (was $14.99)
Star Wars Pinball: $4.99 (was $9.99)
Mutant Mudds Deluxe: $4.99 (was $9.99)
Toki Tori 2+: $7.49 (was $14.99)
Little Inferno: $4.99 (was $9.99)
Chasing Aurora: $3.99 (was $7.99)
Nano Assault Neo: $7.99 (was $9.99)
Trine 2 - Director's Cut: $7.99 (was $19.99)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Who else can we play as? Zelda? Shiek? Ganondorf?
> 
> You'd be stretching to get 10 characters, compare that to the, what, 48 characters in Dynasty Warriors?


 


+1 for playing as Goron.


----------



## UltraMew (Dec 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Who else can we play as? Zelda? Shiek? Ganondorf?
> 
> You'd be stretching to get 10 characters, compare that to the, what, 48 characters in Dynasty Warriors?


OR you can play as minor or unthought of characters... Play as Vaati! Play as the old man! Play as Aganihim!


----------



## hhs (Dec 23, 2013)

So Melee was in development for 13 months. Brawl 19. Smash WiiU is at what... 19 now and it doesn't even have a release date? Still no Zelda WiiU?

Nintendo fall asleep over there?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 24, 2013)

Check it.


----------



## Agent_Moler (Jan 4, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yes it is. There are a bunch of games coming out. Not to mention there are a ton on the eShop.
> 
> Try some of the lesser big name titles. Tank Tank Tank for example. Or one of the many indie games. For example, these games are on sale on the eShop:
> 
> ...


 

Hi, many of these games are quite old and are multiplatform. I'm specifically looking for games that take advantage of the wii u's design. As far as I can see, none of these titles do that. Having said that, I currently have Pikmin 3 (which I'm really enjoying), Super Mario 3d world (also a lot of fun), NES Remix, Zelda wind waker, and super castlevania. I'm very optimistic about some of the upcoming games, but again, there's no firm release dates for the most exciting titles. I don't like having to live in this limbo of wondering what I'm going to play when I'm done with my current batch of games. Granted, completing all of these games might take me another month or so...as far as we know, the next big release is Donkey Kong. I'm not particularly interested in that game, but if it reviews well or has some cool gameplay elements, I might have to give it a shot.


----------

